

10 Reasons You Need to Quit Your Job - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/04/10-reasons-you-need-to-quit-your-job/

======
ldayley
“The one area where slavery is legal in America is when one company buys
another company...”

Scary quote. Quit anyway.

